# 10 face drug charges after raids, car chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By ROB MARGETTA, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - Police broke up two separate drug-dealing operations and charged four teenagers with drug offenses after the teens were chased down in a stolen car the same night. 
The first raid took place Friday after Detective Kurt Dreher obtained a search warrant for the second-floor apartment of 396 Shaw St. When they searched the dwelling, narcotics officers seized more than 50 grams of heroin and $8,910 in cash. 
Police said they also discovered packaging and processing material, an "obvious evidence of a major drug-dealing operation." 
They arrested one resident of the apartment, 24-year-old Ruddy Mateo-Jerman, as well as 26-year-old Miguel Valentin of 272 Bates St. Police believe both are in the city illegally from the Dominican Republic. Police are working with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement to determine if either had been previously deported. 
Investigators identified Mr. Mateo-Jerman by fingerprinting after he gave them a false name. 
A search warrant obtained by Detective Bryan Safioleas kicked off the second raid, at the third-floor apartment of 1101 County St. Narcotics detectives had learned that drug dealers allegedly set up at the address were preparing to leave it and relocate with customers in the area of Reynolds and Sawyer streets. 
While searching the apartment, officers discovered 18 grams of cocaine, more than $3,000 in cash and an unspecified amount of marijuana. 
Arrested were four of the apartment's residents: Julio Escobar, 20, for possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone; Hilario Gonzalez, 26, possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone; Gary Green, 19, possession of cocaine with intent to distribute in a school zone, and Kwame Sherrod, 24, trafficking in cocaine and trafficking in a school zone. 
The same night, police attempted to pull over a Ford Focus with an inoperative left brake light that was headed north on Purchase Street toward the Linden Street intersection. When they tried to pull the car over, the driver sped up, swerving around other cars, refusing to stop at intersections and dodging an unmarked police car. 
The chase ended when a police cruiser blocked the path of the car and it backed into a parked vehicle. All four of the teenagers - three juveniles and 17-year-old Kyle R. Delgado, of 417 Highland St. - fled the car and attempted to escape. Mr. Delgado ran across Shawmut Avenue, with cars stopping short to avoid hitting him. 
Officers eventually caught up with all of the car's occupants and arrested them, adding drug possession to their charges after a plastic bag holding five smaller bags of crack cocaine was found in the car, along with a bag of marijuana in the front seat. 
Further investigation showed that the driver in the incident, an unlicensed 16-year-old boy, had taken the car from the mother of one of the passengers, a 14-year-old girl, without permission. 
The driver faces charges of possession of Class B and D substances, conspiracy to violate drug laws, possession of a stolen motor vehicle, defective equipment in a motor vehicle, failure to stop for police, operating a motor vehicle without a license, operating to endanger and disturbing the peace. 
The passenger whose mother owns the car and another passenger, a 16-year-old boy, each face charges of unlawful possession of Class B and D substances, conspiracy to violate drug laws, possession of a stolen motor vehicle and disturbing the peace. 
Mr. Delgado faced the same charges in a New Bedford District Court arraignment yesterday.

Contact Rob Margetta at [email protected]

Date of Publication: September 06, 2006 on Page A04


----------

